# Question of the day



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Here is my question of the day for you all:

For $30,000 would you go for three months without washing, brushing your teeth, or using deoderant? Assume you could not explaine your reasons to anyone, and that there would be no long-term effect on your career.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 7, 2011)

No, I don't think it's a question of if I would but if I could. I doubt I could go a week.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 7, 2011)

You bet. If I start now, when can i expect my check?  

Not even joking, lol.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

I might go three months without deodorant, as long as I move to the mountains and become a hermit, would I still be able to shower?
As for brushing teeth and showering I can't even go a day without doing those.


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

Kristina said:


> You bet. If I start now, when can i expect my check?
> 
> Not even joking, lol.



Especially in this economy..I wonder how many would jump at this?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

Three months is a long time to be smelling like crap....I would have to pass...


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Three months is a long time to be smelling like crap....I would have to pass...



Yeah it is, I think I would have to pass too. After taxes and what not..


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah once Uncle Sam get his cut, won't be to much left over... Then your stuck with the stinky person image that will be hard to get rid of...


----------



## terryo (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with Kristina. I'll do it! Will the check come before Christmas?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 7, 2011)

All but the teeth, it could be a real health issue.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

hmmmm....since I was laid off.....uhhhh, yup count me in 

especially since winter is coming up here soon....it is bound to rain and I am sure I could get caught up in the rain a time or two....LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2011)

Count me in with the other smellies.


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

I could not handle not brushing my teeth, that would probably be the thing that would keep me from signing up, but then you could always stock up of binaca or mints..so maybe I would.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's a weird question, I work in Biotech so no bathing woulf get me fired with cause. I signed a contract stating, must bathe within 2 hours of arriving at work.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> That's a weird question, I work in Biotech so no bathing woulf get me fired with cause. I signed a contract stating, must bathe within 2 hours of arriving at work.


Really? how do they check something like that?


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

oh sure....get all technical fbsmith ....would you or not....remember your job would not be affected  

Come on over to the stinky side of town...LOL


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 7, 2011)

You may write the check out to AnthonyC...!


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

yaaaaay Anthony...another to add to the smellie posse


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 7, 2011)

There is no way to actually check if you bathed withing 2 hours before reporting to work. 

The idea if you smell of BO or look in anyway unclean, you are asked to leave and use a vacation day. 

When my boss found out I have a turtle, she asked if I handled her after showering. I told her no she was sleeping. I then asked if she interacted with her dog or cat after bathing? I even volunteered to have my hands swabbed for bacteria, but only if she had her hands swabbed too. LOL 

Also , I'm a bit of a germphobe, so no I would not be able to do that. I have to shower every 24 hours or I go crazy. 
Even when roughing it, I swim in the water, trying not to think of all of the stuff I'm being exposed too.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

You stinkies just stay away from me, will pull the hose out...


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

hey fellow smellies...Dmarcus is offering up free showers at his house....scccooorrrreeee.....if we knock and run we can take turns getting hosed down.....wooooo


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

ascott said:


> hey fellow smellies...Dmarcus is offering up free showers at his house....scccooorrrreeee.....if we knock and run we can take turns getting hosed down.....wooooo



Now that made me spit my drink out, lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 7, 2011)

I couldn't do it. I am a germaphobe and most day's take two shower's. I want to be in the cool smelly club but I am addicted to showers!!


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

If no taxes were taken from the $30,000 stinkie fund, I would be the newest member of the stink club. Pay my bills and go on a spening spree.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 8, 2011)

I do that already anyway and noones ever given me $30,000!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 8, 2011)

On one hand, that would put me in a level financial position and pay for my wedding.

On the other hand, I doubt I could cope more than 24 hours. Nope, I'd have to pass...


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 8, 2011)

Na, don't think so.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 8, 2011)

When can i start?



cherylim said:


> On one hand, that would put me in a level financial position and pay for my wedding.
> 
> On the other hand, I doubt I could cope more than 24 hours. Nope, I'd have to pass...



After going that long without personal higiene i dont think you would be getting married.


----------



## cherylim (Oct 8, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> After going that long without personal higiene i dont think you would be getting married.



True!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 8, 2011)

Heck ya I would try it! i think it would be awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd probably do it for $10,000.

I live alone and my favorite cat, Molly, doesn't care if I have bad breath.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

I Wouldnt' do it just because of the not brushing your teeth part! :') 
Count me out....PLEASE!


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't think I could stand myself much less being around anyone else. I don't think it's enough to make me even consider it.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2011)

Seriously, when do I get my check?

LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> The idea if you smell of BO or look in anyway unclean, you are asked to leave and use a vacation day.



Question is this just to make it a "better work place experience" or what?





bikerchicspain said:


> When can i start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or you could look at it to see if your future husband really loves you, the inner you, not the packaging or smell of the packaging...





Kristina said:


> Seriously, when do I get my check?



Not until you go all those days without.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 8, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> You may write the check out to AnthonyC...!



Anthony appears to have spelt my name wrong, it's stephiiberrybean you'll be writing the cheque out for  

Is it gross that i've done worse?
Not going into anymore detail than that....


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> hey fellow smellies...Dmarcus is offering up free showers at his house....scccooorrrreeee.....if we knock and run we can take turns getting hosed down.....wooooo



LOL 

For $30,000, if no taxes were to be taken from it, I would definitely get my stank on. 
I wonder if they would consider me a biological threat if I walked too close to a government building?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Is it gross that i've done worse?
> Not going into anymore detail than that....



Oh no, we don't allow folks to do this, you start something you have to finish it. We want details!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup Steph....you gotta give up the 411


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea tell us I'm very curious about it


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, when do I get my check?
> ...



Well, I ain't getting my stank on until I know for sure that I am getting a new house out of the deal, lol.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 8, 2011)

i would say yes only because i know alot of home remedies to beat smelling LOL lemon juice does wonders to BO...if i could use all my knowledge to beat the system then yes yes i would take on this bet


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 9, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > Is it gross that i've done worse?
> ...



I was hoping no-one would notice.

I've quite often lived in stables for weeks (with poorly horses) with only food breaks. Clothing wise we just change jodphurs every few days and t-shirt everyday. 
A bucket and cold water makes a great quick wash tool if you start to feel a bit icky. 
It's gross but you get use to it. Plus you can't smell anything after a while ! 

So i'd do the 3 months. The only thing that bothers me is the teeth brushing.
Horses don't care what you smell like! They only care if they get food.

I think my brother was the grossest. He traveled most of europe doing music festivals. His shower was a lake when he did have a wash and he was living out a backpack so only had 2 pairs of shorts and 5 shirts or something like that! He got home and he stank so bad we refused to be in the same room as him till he got into the shower! 
eiwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2011)

"jodphurs" translate to californian, please


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

Here ya go Ange. Compliments of Wikipedia!
Jodphurs- Tight-fitting trousers that reach to the ankle, where they end in a snug cuff, and are worn primarily for horse riding.



ascott said:


> "jodphurs" translate to californian, please


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 10, 2011)

ascott said:


> "jodphurs" translate to californian, please



Riding pants.






Trying to find some photos of me in Jodphurs for a better idea of what they are,


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

In New York it translates into--
If you wear these on the street you're probably going to get punched in the gut!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 10, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> In New York it translates into--
> If you wear these on the street you're probably going to get punched in the gut!



Why?
They are in fashion ATM! Doing my head in seeing jodphurs which are for fashion and wouldn't last 5 minutes round the horses!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

In the US they make them now to look like jeans


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 10, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> In the US they make them now to look like jeans



I have some that are made to look like jeans  Wearing them now.
More often than not I wear actual jeans rather than jodphurs, or leggings. Either work, although jeans aren't as comfy to ride in!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha! I have boot's like the one in the first picture but have never ridden a horse!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

I think in the U.S. we also call them BOOTYPOP! SHHH.... IT'S HOLLYWOOD'S BIGGEST SECRET! "BOOTYPOP TURNS A DROOPY DERRIERE INTO A YOUTHFUL LOOKING, HEAD TURNING BOOTYLICIOUS BOOTY!" 
Don't take my word for it... see for yourself!  HAHAHA!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPOi-bU4Uzs


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 10, 2011)

Anthony..... WTH?!?!
It's like chicken fillets for your ar*e!! Now i have seen everything!!

We defiantly do not have them in the UK!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

What no Bootypop in the UK?? No wonder you all have flat butts!!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Anthony..... WTH?!?!
> It's like chicken fillets for your ar*e!! Now i have seen everything!!
> 
> We defiantly do not have them in the UK!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 10, 2011)

they look uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## ascott (Oct 10, 2011)

oooooooo, they call them riding pants here....LOL 

and Anthony, bootylicious?????? LMAO , I have not heard that phrase adorned for sometime.....LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> i would say yes only because i know alot of home remedies to beat smelling LOL lemon juice does wonders to BO...if i could use all my knowledge to beat the system then yes yes i would take on this bet



And eating uncooked carrots cleans your teeth.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll have you know my butt is, erm... lovely. Thank you very much xD!! 



AnthonyC said:


> What no Bootypop in the UK?? No wonder you all have flat butts!!!



Dmmj - They are very comfortable. Hence why i pretty much live in them! (And if not them, then my PJ's !)


----------



## dmmj (Oct 11, 2011)

[/quote] 
Dmmj - They are very comfortable. Hence why i pretty much live in them! (And if not them, then my PJ's !) 
[/quote]
I guess I will have to take our word for it.


----------

